# Our chosen cockapoo



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

We've chosen our lovely girl today. We haven't chosen a name yet. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm terrible at choosing names - sorry - but I just wanted to say :congrats:
When do you pick her up?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute look at that little tongue


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is gorgeous! A girl name should be strong, not too namby pamby because you don't want a shrinking violet type (or maybe you do?). Maybe do what Grove did and pick a good historical or politcal name she can live up to? 

Maggie, Hillary, Indira (Indy), Angela, Johanna (Jo).....

My current girl faves are 

Holly, Bonnie (Browyn), Celeste (after the elephant), Francis, George (for Georgina), Daisy.... you need a good name for calling but also a good name for rhyming in songs you will sing to her.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's so sweet. The name will come to you. Someone suggested we call our little girl Cleo (Cleopatra) but, when I got her home she would only respond to Phoebe. So she chose her own name and it fits her perfectly.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a beautiful little delight she looks - as she's on the red side, I would go with red names:
Ruby, Rosie, Amber, Scarlett, rosso, 
Keep us updated and enjoy those first few puppy days xx
Ps stock up on good quality kitchen roll


----------



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

We pick her up on 5th April x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your new pup looks beautiful.
Sukie, Sally or Zuri (means nice or good in Swahili)
It will be lovely to see how she grows and changes


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> you need a good name for calling but also a good name for rhyming in songs you will sing to her.


If I was your partner and read this it would melt my heart. You deserve a puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> If I was your partner and read this it would melt my heart. You deserve a puppy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you for saying that Donna. I will ask HO to read this and maybe she will see the light.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> If I was your partner and read this it would melt my heart. You deserve a puppy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I was wondering what you rhyme Rufus to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is a goofus, sometimes a doofus. Roof is aloof, on a roof, sometimes a poof... Roofie is goofy (but we only use Roofie when my kids are not here to scream about it).

He might have more names than other dogs, we also call him Fuzz, Fuzzy wuzzy, and plenty of other not so nice names when he is incorrigble.

Do other people have nicknames for their dogs?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi: Lexus, baby girl, sweetheart, munchkin, trouble, my love, lexipoo
Beemer: Beems, baby boy, beautiful, bubee (short u sound), my heart, beemster

I sure there is more. No wonder they suck at recall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My son showed me how it all in the tone and not the words the other day. He called Rufus every single horrible insult and name you can think of, and then some, all in a sweet baby voice. Of course Rufus just wagged and wriggled throughout.  In other words recall is all about conveying you want them back for a good reason, and it had better be better than what they were doing.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The name depends a lot on whether you want sweet, doggy sounding names or more quirky or old fashioned names, I do love Betty, and Maisy, but I quite like more dog type names like Mist too.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus is a goofus, sometimes a doofus. Roof is aloof, on a roof, sometimes a poof... Roofie is goofy (but we only use Roofie when my kids are not here to scream about it).
> 
> He might have more names than other dogs, we also call him Fuzz, Fuzzy wuzzy, and plenty of other not so nice names when he is incorrigble.
> 
> Do other people have nicknames for their dogs?


I'm always singing Dudley Doodle, dads a poodle! (I know he is not strictly a doodle!), hubby usually comes home and says 'hello stupid' as Dudley goes to see him! He is also calls Duds, Dudster, and sometimes Dudley nice but dim!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus is a goofus, sometimes a doofus. Roof is aloof, on a roof, sometimes a poof... Roofie is goofy (but we only use Roofie when my kids are not here to scream about it).
> 
> He might have more names than other dogs, we also call him Fuzz, Fuzzy wuzzy, and plenty of other not so nice names when he is incorrigble.
> 
> Do other people have nicknames for their dogs?


Jake = pooh bear, pooh man or pooh
Willow = monkey girl, monk-a--monk or monk
Osgood= Ozzy, bumble or bum bum

So I say what ever name you go with you will have many nicknames. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have named another little girl Abby! I love that name.

Sami . . . Buddy . . . precious . . . Samsters . . . good boy . . . Boo

Carley . . first name was Missy poops-a-lot now just missy or girly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's full name is Lola Bear. She gets bear, baby, Lola face, honey bun, darling dear, beautiful girl.

Nina gets Nina Ballerina, goldilocks, little tyke, munchkin, small fry, Nina beena, baby, puppy poo.

I'm sure I've left some out.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and both a monkey bum, quite regularly!


----------

